

Cat Therapy – New Tab Video Chrome Extension - ahimmelstoss
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cat-therapy/iimbcdloghfgakpflgabmkaocfkpdkfm

======
cauterize
Is there any way to replace the Google logo with this? I'm not sure I could
live without the recent thumbnail page on a new tab. Regardless, I love the
idea.

~~~
ahimmelstoss
Quite possibly can be done, as I've seen other new tab extensions with it.
Will look into it!

------
ahimmelstoss
Cat Therapy gives a calming and playful cat video with each new tab load in
Chrome, along with some helpful information.

